# what extra's is everyone doing



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thought i would start a thread to find out what things everyone is doing that is extra to the meds and tx.

here's mine

ICSI#2
massages ( weekly/fortnightly)
asprin
brazil nuts( during stimms)
hot water bottle ( during stimms)
Relaxing tape before going to bed.

forgot to say sanatogen pro natal

think that is all i can think of at moment.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great idea Queenie!

I'm doing meds (suprecur, menopur) plus:

reflexology (having 6 between d/r and through stimms up to EC)
baby aspirin
pregnacare
heat during stimms (heat pads)

that's it I think


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

santagon pre natal
high dose omega 3
steriods for uNK cells

2 litres of water a day and trying to stay stress free


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Prescribed meds
Folic acid
Aspirin
Brazil nuts after transfer
Pomegranite juice after transfer


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i had the baby asprin ,brazil nuts ,pinapple juice and been taking pregnacare for years


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

I had 

reflexology 
water all the time
hot water bottle
pregnacare
brazil nuts
and visualisation (my womb was a meadow)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh i forgot im gona drink 1 glass of milk a day during stimms yuck


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ooh, I hate drinking milk so couldn't do that!

Kelly, how often did you have reflexology?  Who did you see? I'm seeing a lady in Victoria Park.  
Did you just do visualisation yourself or guided?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i hate it too but i did it on my secon cycle and that was my best cycle lol


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh i love milk im actually craving it 

Laura i had reflexology just before i started dring and only went once, i went to bodywise in barry 

I visualised myself, i did use ivf cd but then i started doing it myself, as the womans voice annoyed me lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Kelly.  I've got 5 reflexology appts booked between now and EC, maybe overkill but it was so relaxing and not expensive I though it would be good.

Does milk in hot chocolate count?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Beginning to think that I should be doing stuff in preparation, but a bit clueless lol helps reading what you are all doing.

Generally been trying to be more healthy food wise and cut out coke, changed to not from concentrate juice or water

I am a night bird so have been trying to get into the habbit of getting early nights so more rested.

Prescribed medication - metformin
Folic acid
Trying to up fluid intake.
Pregnacare

And the one to look forward to I have booked a four night break the week before tx starts with hope of chilling out!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

great idea booking a break will be just what you need to de-stress


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I forgot to add that I have booked annual leave the week before EC and also will be off during EC, ET and a couple of days after.  
Am trying too to get more sleep and generally feel less stressed.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Great thread guys - thanks Queenie.  

There should be a nice big list of things for me to do when we start treatment in May  

Thanks for that little gem PixTrix - May go and have look this weekend for a little break for us too.... thats a good excuse.


Hope the "extras" do the trick for you all this time 
x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

updated version

ICSI#2
massages ( weekly/fortnightly) have now gone for acupunture instead
low dose aspirin
brazil nuts( during stimms)
hot water bottle ( during stimms)
Relaxing tape before going to bed.
sanatogen pro natal
drink more water
more protein (milk, cheese & chicken)
PMA
EC/ET week off from work
2ww off from work


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

that lot should do the trick


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

IVF 4 th attempt

Strong start / Pronatal
Lose Dose Asprin
High dose Omega 3
Zinc
Aloe Vera Gel (FLP)
Vitamin E 
Vitamin C
Drinking more water
Brazil nuts
Hottie before and after EC and Transfer (rightly or wrongly?)
Acupuncture weekly
Hypnotherapy (positive thinking, mind over matter!!)
Listening to IVF CD
Suprecur
Menopur

Just been given the following for after EC
Gestone
Clexane
Progonova
Prednisolone

Have I missed anything girls?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think you got it all covered   whats hottie.. hot water bottle? ...i was told no direct heat after et


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeh I think you're right Miriam. I only have it when I feel pain but I wont do it this time just incase!!!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cath i had heard that embies don't like heat so did not use hot water bottle after et.

what ivf cd are you listening to


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo no direct heat after et girls, a pillow is fine to cuddle if your belly feels cold

i do beleive if its gona work it will but there is no harm in having our beliefs, i might even do brazils.....you never know


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Its great its Anji Inc which is american and I got it from acupuncture clinic, they play it for me and so I downloaded it. Ite also slightly hynotic and very calming.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think im gona try brazil nuts, im kinda thinking what the hell i might aswel

so when do you start and how many?


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi ladies,

For my 3rd and final IUI I:

Took Sanatogen Pro Natal
Selenium supplements
Folic acid 
Had acupunture once a week 
Glass of milk a day
Agnus castus up until insemination

I think that is all for now.

Good luck ladies x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

worked for you CONGRATS


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara i think its just a handfull i love brazil nuts so ate more tho


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I love nuts too lol I have decided to give them a go. When get peckish that is my snack, but I have been very naughty and in addition to the normal ones  I have got them covered in chocolate too naughty me!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cath out of interest are you taking prednisolone with blast transfer and what dose?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so girl where is the best place to buy brazil nuts and how many a day do you all eat

i read its the  Selenium thats good for follicle fluid as well as implantation!

jeez its gona go so quick


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Kara i cheated and bought the chocolate covered ones frm the spar lol and i had about 4 a day


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i bought my brazil nuts from asda (not covered in chocolate ) i ate about 5/6 a day at least some days more.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I got minde from Julian Graves. Got both choc and not and fell in love with the choc ones! Lush. Both I think still on offer in Julian Grave the nice big chunky ones! If I remember right the choc ones £2.99 for big bag if still on offer.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i got mine from tescos ..im a porker and would scoff a whole bag


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I got some in Holland and Barrett today, 500g bag is half price. Unfortunatly they have no chocolate on them though.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i might have to get down and buy some


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

with my BFP cycle I didn't do anything extra at all  
I can't eat nuts (allergic) so drank pineapple juice this time.  I don't know whether to do anything extra at all next time.  I also had reflexology this time and did nothing.  Well, I will be taking DHEA or at least will try and see what kind of side effects I get.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Chatting with Michelle last night reminded me about this thread. 
Having had the benefit of seeing what everyone else has been doing here's what I'm doing this time round

ICSI # 2

Suprecur 
Menopur (I think!) 
?Cyclogest - but gonna bite the bullet (oops not literally lol!) and ask for Gestone (with Giant Needle)

Pregnacare 
Minimum 2 litres water a day 
Baby asprin
IVF hypnotherapy/relaxation CD
Reflexology up to EC
Couple of massages to de-stress me - had one but might go for another 1 or 2

Then during stimms..... 
1 pint organic milk a day 
Lots of protein and fresh (low point) veggies
Glass of pineapple juice or pomegranate juice a day
6 (choccie ) brazils a day 
? Heat - hot water bottle up to EC/ET (is this right?)

Then I have the week of EC & ET off work - along with week 1 of the 2WW. 
Will be taking it easy and working at home for much of week 2 of the 2WW.
Might try and squeeze in a couple of nights away with DH to relax and take my mind off things if we can 
Will be doing lots of chiling out and sleeping (not mountain climbing!) - rather amazingly we have nothing planned for the whole of June so we can do our own thing 

Lots of PMA - I'm feeling really calm/relaxed about the whole thing the moment - but am not building my hopes up/getting excited/even thinking about the outcome - If its meant to be it will be.     

Hubby is the opposite he is more anxious and pessimistic this time so am having to chivvy him along a bit. I must have a bit of of PMA though - I've been looking at holidays in the Maldives to blow the remainder of our IVF fund if it works for us 

Good luck all my fellow cyclers x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

wow what a list taffy. 

yes heat until et embies don't like the heat.
be carefull with the massages as some oils are not to be used. i was told that some oils mustn't be used if pregnant.
will all that you are doing i think that you will get your bfp.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy thats quite a list

ok heres mine

down reg-suprecur
pregncare vit- 1 a day swapped from santagon cause i found a box lol
high dose omega 3- 1000mg a day
2 litres of water

stims-450 menopur

pregncare vit- 1 a day swapped from santagon cause i found a box lol
high dose omega 3- 1000mg a day
2 litres of water
6 brazil nuts
pint of organic milk (wish it were orgasimc lol)
small glass of pomergranate juice
acupuncture
stay as stress free as poss

ec
add gestone to the mix - 50mg a day
clexane-20mg a day

et onwards
add steriods for uNK cells- 20mg a day

2 litres of water a day and trying to stay stress free

stay as postive as poss and chill and enjoy the mental process of ivf

edited as i forgot the clexane lol

i will be jabbing for ages


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Should everyone be taking Omega 3 supplements or is that specific to you ? Which ones do you get ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i take boots own high dose ones

i could post a link if you want


----------



## poppy4 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi im new to fertility friends.  I've been reading this thread and have found it really useful.  I was just wondering what is Clexane, gestone and steroinds for uNK cells? Is it a good idea for everyone to take these or are they specific to you?  I'm definetly going to have brazil nuts probably the ones covered in chocolate!


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Girls I've just been told that Eskimo oil capsules are the best!! Ive just ordered some now. They say high strength fish oils help reduce NK levels I think some of the girls are taking 3 a day of the eskimo oils. I'll try and post a link up.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah cath that is right, its the purest oil. i use boots own with high dha and epa and this is the important part i believe


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Here it is. I believe it does have that also Kara.

http://www.nutrisun.co.uk/bsearch.asp?brandq=Eskimo&gclid=CJePhoPmoJsCFaYA4wodyE27Cg

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it has a good level of that hun, i have been taking mine since september 2008


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

has anyone else seen the pre conception pregnacare?

i hate the way they bring a new thing out when pregnacare is advertised and has been used for preconception for ages and ages saying that i might give it a go for the for stimms and implantion then once postive pregnancy test swap PMA


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10052&productId=122502&callingViewName=&langId=-1&catalogId=11051

double the price of the normal ones

what do you think ladies?

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just spent £50 on vits and omega 3's lol

im gona give the preconception ones a whirl, might aswel. i compare this to normal pregnacare and thought what the hell

boots are doing 3 for 2


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, I have seen the preconception pregnacare but I have still got about another 3 weeks left of the original one.  What do omega 3's do for fertility?

I'm doing nothing extra this time apart from pregnacare and DHEA.  I'm just trying not to think about it too much (I'm sure that'll change once I get to down reg!)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i use omega's 3 to reduce nk cells

my vits have arrived, i feel i have to do all i can as ive had a cycle where i did no extras and i mean nothing


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

what vits are you taking Kara?
I'm taking

Eskimo oils x3 a day
high strength B6 & B12 complex
Selenium  200ug & vit A C & E
Calcium & vit D
Zinc
5mg Folic Acid (MTHFR positive- clotting issues)
Asprin


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have swapped to 

pre conception pregnacare which contain some goodie lol

1000mg of omega 3 with high content dha and epa


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Taffy Girl said:


> Chatting with Michelle last night reminded me about this thread.
> Having had the benefit of seeing what everyone else has been doing here's what I'm doing this time round
> 
> ICSI # 2
> ...


so then taffy did you do all the extra's above if so its a good thing for us to follow so we can get a bfp as well.

also have you booked your holiday to the maldives.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes I pretty much did everything apart from the extra massages - didn't get around to that..... 

Went for the lovely Gestone in the end  
Also had assisted hatching which meant steroids until 7 week scan - which I am now reducing.... 

Sadly we have not booked a holiday to the Maldives as I am now too paranoid to fly.....


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara have you read 

the fertility diet by sarah dobbyn

just been reading through some diaries and i read that milk should not be drunk during tx according to this book.

just know that you have read lots of books.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no i haven't read this book and normal milk can contain hormones as they pump hormones into cows to produce milk yet they don;;t with organic. is this book about concieving natually?

i drank milk for the protein to help the follies/eggs


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

this is what someone said was written in the book.

I've read so very interesting things in The Fertility Diet by Sarah Dobbyn, it's a wealth of information and I highly recommend it.  She says another thing to avoid is milk, I know it sounds terrible and I was upset when I first read it but she describes why.  Beyond childhood we don't have the necessary lactase enzymes to break down sugar molecules in milk. The main sugar in milk is galactose and it cannot be properly digested.  Galactose is toxic to unfertilized eggs, so women with the highest concentrations of galactose in their blood are infertile.  Galactose is also linked to ovarian cancer.  She writes even more on it but it's too much for me to get into here.  If you are skeptical, she says to check out the website www.notmilk.com 

this is the problem when you have nothing to do i go reading other threads and getting more confused about what we are supposed to do and not. surely if it was bad for us clinic would advise us 



/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have learnt over the years that you must do what YOU feel is best for YOU and no one else

it is a minefield yet every day all around the world people get pregnant, drug addicts etc etc yet we are doing everything within our power to make this happen and in all honestly i think if its gona work it will and no amount of milk/no milk. brazil nuts etc make any difference except make us feeling like we are doing all we can to aid it.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i agree with what you say as there are plenty of people who do drugs etc who fall pregnant.

i just had a read on amazon and it is for conceiving naturally or as she put it the old fashion way. like we would choose to go this route if it was as easy the old fashion way.

i'm surprised that my friend conceived so quickly as she was eating bran flakes for breakfast and lunch. i thought that that couldn't have been a good diet to be on.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah that why i haven't read it then lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

on amazon there are some good reviews and some not. this is the book description for you

Approximately GBP500m per year is spent in the UK on assisted conception techniques such as IVF by couples who do not know that their diet could be affecting their fertility. Men and women who are stigmatised as 'infertile' or told they are too old to have a baby feel betrayed by their own bodies yet, according to Sarah Dobbyn, biological age and chronological age do not have to coincide. If your body believes you are young and healthy enough to have a baby, no matter how old you are, you will be able to conceive a child - and easily. Not only this, but a healthy diet that eschews 'contraceptive foods' can enhance libido and delay the onset of the menopause. With chapters on fertility power foods, supplements and drinks, enhancing male fertility and avoiding miscarriage, The Fertility Diet will tell readers everything they need to know about staying as young, fertile and sexually charged for as long as possible. With delicious recipes and a Fertility Action Plan at the end of each chapter, the book sets out suggestions for immediate steps you can take today to maximise your chances of conceiving the old-fashioned way.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds interesting Queenie.  But I am quite sceptical about doing anything vaguely 'alternative' anymore as I spent so much time and money on all that (acu and chinese herbal medicine) before starting proper tx.  It didn't do anything for me but having said that if this tx fails then I may give stuff like that another go (especially diet related) as nothing to lose at that stage and in theory I could get preg naturally if I can actually ovulate one day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

don't believe it myself, sounds like another zita west!! saying eat this eat that and it will work

my opinion and not one of fertility friends!

i do however think certain food can have an impact of things yet as for keeping your fertility years young ummm i don't think that is possible


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

your not gonna need it laura as you'll have a bfp


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

thank you Queenie. I really really hope so as it's def our last go.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie do everything you feel will help you and that might well be nothing extra or could be alsorts hunni

as long as you are comfy with you tx plan that is what counts

laura


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree Kara, it's about not regretting having not done something if that makes sense.  I did loads my first cycle but it failed (convert) then my second and successful cycle I did nothing extra at all and was mega busy at work, didn't take much time off either.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i do think folic acid is very important whether you take just that or in combo with a mulitvit like pregancare


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks kara , you do get rather obsessed about everything especially if you keep reading everything.

laura


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i agree hunni , there is so much information out there and some of it is proper crap lol

when are you hoping to cycle? what cycle day are you on?

suppose ir depends on the spotting issue


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

All I did this time (and my BFP cycle) is pregnacare and pineapple juice.

Thanks for all the   girls.

Queenie, hope you get to cycle soon hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hoping to start short protocol on af on 1st/2nd october.  but will all depend on this discharge, will find out tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie and laura


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

all this talk of food has made me hungry so i have just got myself a bowl of cereal


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

that's very healthy hun.  I have just eaten a curry take away and a kit kat


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bumping this up for claire and liz


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks kara - you're a star


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

and josie of course

brain is on strike lol

i started my changes at the start of my cycle yet i dont smoked, drink caffine or drink very much anyway

caffine is good to stop in advance are you will get withdrawal


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I have blinking spent a bomb this past couple of days but should see me through the next few months!!!

Pregncare plus fish oils
Apimist - Royal Jelly, bee propolis, bee pollen in honey

DP wellman, possibly Royal Jelly (still researching), but def bee pollen


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I know what you meant Pix - with the amount I spend I should have enough points on my boots card to buy most of christmas  Toiletries for everyone this year I think!!!  

Once you read that something is good it is so hard not to try it because you wonder then what if I had of tried those things? Part of my is sceptical unless there is alot of scientific evidence and then there is a large part of my that would try anything. Have spent a fortune in the past on chinese herbal remedies, homeopathic remedies always looking for that piece of magic - that cure. Then in my more sensible days I realise this isn't something there is a cure for. I have rambled now


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm taking pregnacare conception tablets every day. do you think i should take fish oil as well,- especially as i don't eat any fish.

also should i start doing anything before starting tx as doing short protocol and not long protocol so will not be having down regging


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i used pregncare conception and i am still am lol as i have a pack left and its also good for the first stages of pregnancy.

fish oils are good for you so its personal choice, make sure you get a brand with no vitamin a in. i use boots own brand high dose fish oil but i did worry that i would still take them!

i started the brazil nuts and pomergranate and milk when i started jabbing on short protocol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks kara i didn't know whether to start brazil, juice and milk before sp as you only jab for 2 weeks.

what do you mean when you said you worry that you would still take them - do you mean you are not to take once pregnant.

fish oil should i take ordinary dose or high dose


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you must not take vitamin once pregnant and i was concerned that the fish oils i am using contain this, they do not.

its the dha and epa thats important in the fish oils, i would opt for the high dose or the mumuomega (spelling)  that is formulated for pregnancy....im just a cheap skate and chose the cheap option as i started them back in september 2008


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

will have a look in boots today think i might take them. have to go and buy more pregnacare conception and wellman.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-High-Strength-1000mg-Fish-Oil-Capsules-30_16007/

this is what i use and boots assured me that as long as it doesnt say that its not to be taken during pregnancy then its fine

/links


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers kara have written it down so will check it out when i go to town.

will check if it is ok to take with low dose asprin.

did you stop taking it when your had a bfp


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am taking these along side clexane so they will be fine with asprin

no i am still taking them now, there is evidence that omega 3 fish oils are really good for baby


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers kara,

what is clinic's advise on what to take. 

i might wait and buy and ask grace for her advice on what i should take this cycle.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

clinic didnt advise me on any of this, i did have a chat with louise after my bfp about omega 3's but not before

i used fish oils to reduce my nk cells more than anything but i know lots of ladies take and pregnacare with omega 3 is very popular so it must be good


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers, well i had better go and shower and get into town.

speak later have a good afternoon and thanks for the advice.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your welcome hun

have a nice afternoon think i will have to get and do something too.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

really daft question but is omega 3 the same as fish oils?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kinda 

some 'fish oil' contain liver oils which you dont want, i would always make sure it says omega 3


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ok all here is what i plan to do during this short protocol. any advice welcome.

suprecur
menopur
cyclogest or maybe gestone (not sure yet)
low dose asprin
2 litres of water a day ( a tiny drop of squash added as don't like taste of water )
pint of organic milk a day.
glass of pomegrante juice a day ( hope i like it)
handful of brazil nuts a day
ivf relaxation cd every day 
heat on tummy up until ec
pregancare conception 
omega 3
dhea till ec
taking ec/et week off ( will have complete rest for 2/3 days after transfer)
taking 2ww off. ( will relax and keep postive and only drive in 2nd week of wait)  

dh on wellman for 3 months now on wellman conception

not getting my hopes up but will try and stay calm and positive and if its meant to be will be.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

looks like a good plan to me queenie and relaxing is very important too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bumped up for sundancer


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Always good to have handy


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank's kara this is a very gd thread will hav a gd look and make a list should i start taking these asap 
what is dhea  and what does it do i told u im a little dull some time's lol but im learning load's frm ff it's fab and im so glad i joined x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

DHEA is thought to improve egg quaility and ovarian response.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Kara, great thread. I was wondering though why so many were taking the low dose asprin?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i took the baby asprin aswell im not sure but i think it thins the blood a little   i asked janet evans if i was allowed to take it she said can if i want so i did ..who knows if it helps!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

bump this up for jo


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Good Lord Queenie....I think I'd be in the loo most of the day with all that fluid!! lol

Seriously though...good thread...i'm on my way to get some fish oils now....well when the shops open anyway (i'm an early bird today!!)

xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thought i would bump this thread back up and update it with what i took for this tx.

approx 3 months before tx started i took the following

3x500mg royal jelly (stopped at EC)
1x500mg bee propolis (stopped at EC)
1x omega 3 
1 pregnacare conception
1x15mg zinc ( stopped at BFP)
2x35mg co-enzyme Q 10 (stopped at EC)

approx 2 weeks before starting tx
1x75mg dissolveable aspirin

during tx i took all the above and gonal f and centrotide also heat on belly up to EC.

During the 2ww i have taken pregnacare, omega 3, clexane, progynova, steriods, gestone, aspirin.

also through out the whole of tx i have
ate 6 brazil nuts a day
glass of pom wonderful (100% pomegranate juice)
high protein diet. (lots of chicken and eggs etc)
organic semi skimmed milk. ( approx 3/4 pint a day)
water/weak squash.
listen to a ivf relaxation cd.


dh took wellman conception and 15mg zinc.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks queenie good lookin list there got alot off it already 4 wen i do start tx from wat i read before. Anythin that helps i say x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi all, I found this thread really useful so thought I would copy Queenie and post what I took on my successful cycle (antagonist fresh cycle). A lot of the info about vitamins and supplements I got from Angelbump's thread so I would recommend searching for that if you want more background info. 
Clinic prescribed drugs in bold.

7am
*1 x Cyclogest (after EC & to 12 wks preg)*

Morning (after food)
Iron 14mg
Vit C 500mg
1 x CoQ10 35mg
1 x Royal Jelly 500mg
*1 x Metformin 500mg (during stimms only)*
*1 x Prednisolone 5mg (after ET & weaned at 10wks preg)*

Lunchtime ish
1 x Aspirin 75mg (stopped this at 5wks pregnant as I had a bleed)

After evening meal
2 x Vit B6 50mg
1 x Vit B Complex / B12
1 x CoQ10 35mg
1 x Royal Jelly 500mg
Pregnacare
Selenium (200ug)
Beta Carotene
1 x Bee propolis 500mg (before EC only)
*1 x Metformin 500mg (during stimms only)*

6pm 
*Clexane 20mg (after EC & weaned at 10wks preg)*

7pm
*1 x Cyclogest (after EC and to 12 wks preg)*

10pm
*Menopur 150ui (stims only)*
*Cetrotide 25ui (stims only)*
*Gestone (After EC and to 12wks preg)*
*Pregnyl HCG (took 2 x 10,000ui doses of this spaced through 2WW)*

Bedtime
Zinc
Folic Acid
1 x Royal Jelly 500mg
1 x 1000mg High strength fish oil


----------

